# Do you put stickers on your Kindle?



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

The back side is just the right size for some stickers: bands, music, places, etc. Like the oval stickers they put on cars for their favorite destinations. Seems someone might even make a whole bunch of these for favorite authors that people can put on their Kindles. I have been thinking about this. Yet to try it, but wondering if others do it too. Also been looking for a 'Gone Kindleing' (sp??) sticker or something like that for the office. I think once I started with my Kindle now I want to tell and show everybody. It only makes sense.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Not stickers but skins.  Check out the link to Decalgirl in the Kindleboards header.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Like sebat says, check out the skins. Personally, I can't imagine defacing my Kindle by putting stickers on it. <gasp>

But I also would never put a bumper sticker on my car.


----------



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a 1973 Dock Ellis baseball card stuck to the back of my kindle.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my kindle is in a cover, so if there were anything on the back nobody would see it.


----------



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

scarlet said:


> my kindle is in a cover, so if there were anything on the back nobody would see it.


Yeah, but you could have _secret stickers_ hidden in there. Somehow that sounds even better than ones people can see.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

A.D. Bloom said:


> Yeah, but you could have _secret stickers_ hidden in there. Somehow that sounds even better than ones people can see.


If I had secret ones, would I tell you?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

scarlet said:


> my kindle is in a cover, so if there were anything on the back nobody would see it.


True, but you would always _know_ that it was there.


----------



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

scarlet said:


> If I had secret ones, would I tell you?


Spoken like someone who knows how to keep a secret. Bravo!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I skin my Kindle but don't put stickers on it. I wouldn't want the glue residue if I decided to take them off.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

My kindle does not wear any underwear!  Just the Celtic Hounds Oberon.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Same as the others, I put a skin on but no stickers


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Holly said:


> My kindle does not wear any underwear! Just the Celtic Hounds Oberon.


LOL Holly, that puts a whole new spin on the term 'naked Kindle' doesn't it?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Any of these can be made into a skin for your Kindle. 

http://gelaskins.com/collaborators/Family_Dog_Presents










http://gelaskins.com/Artists/Ralph_Steadman


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Never knew about skins! This is great!

So is the idea of 'secret stickers'!

Lots to think about...


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Chickie,

Those are the best skins ever! I am getting them! 

Of course I will have to Worry about using them at work. I think the Boss might think that the Deadhead skins are too counter-cultural and would not project the right Corporate image. But I can use them on weekends. And the other one ... ye gods! I used to read him in _Rolling Stone_. Good stuff. Dr. Gonzo. He was also in _Doonesbury_. That was nice. Kept him up with the times (yuppie 80s). Don't hear so much about him these days.



KindleChickie said:


> Any of these can be made into a skin for your Kindle.
> 
> http://gelaskins.com/collaborators/Family_Dog_Presents
> 
> ...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bjm said:


> But I can use them on weekends.


Decalgirl skins aren't really meant to be reusable, I don't know anything about the gelaskins. Some people do change them out from time to time but they do stretch out.


----------



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a Gelaskin 'Library' skin but took it off the front. I decided any skin on the front looks distracting. I do like the feel of the skin on the back, seems more secure. I'll keep the back on also since I do put the Kindle on hard surfaced sometimes.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

bjm - the skins are really not changeable on a whim like that.  They are vinyl, and adhere very tightly to your Kindle.  They are not meant to be used more than once.  I have re-used skins before, but you have to be very, very careful removing them, and they do tend to stretch when you are removing them.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

If you do put a sticker on on your Kindle (or a bumper sticker on your car) and want to remove it, just apply a little heat** with a blow dryer and start to peal it off. If after you have successfully removed the sticker you have a little adhesive left, put a little peanut butter on the sticky area and gently rub it with a dry washcloth. The oils from the peanuts take the residue right off! This works for the sticky stuff left after you take an ill placed price tag off too.

**When I say a little heat I mean it, you can always add more heat but you can not take back to much!! If you are trying this trick on your car and you use to much heat you can make the paint bubble and possibly pull bits of it off with the sticker. There you have been warned


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have had a lot of success reusing Gelaskins.  Not on a weekly basis mind you.  But I have applied the a skin 4 times and it still looked good.  

One thing about Gelaskins that make them different than others is they have a weave pattern to them.  The weave helps them to retain their shape better than others.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I have had a lot of success reusing Gelaskins. Not on a weekly basis mind you. But I have applied the a skin 4 times and it still looked good.
> 
> One thing about Gelaskins that make them different than others is they have a weave pattern to them. The weave helps them to retain their shape better than others.


That's interesting. I've never used Gelaskins or even seen one before.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

No. I don't use skins either.


----------



## beesocks (Feb 4, 2010)

I have those car vinyl clings on the backs of mine.  The cheesy Ed Hardy tattoo ones with rhinestones  (I trimmed off the big, in-your-face Ed Hardy logos)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i use skins. though for a bit i had a Ni Hao Kailin (sp?) sticker (a very small one) courtesy of my four year old cousin


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

No, but I should!  Great idea


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I plan on having George R R Martin sign the back of my kindle.  (He's scheduled to be at a conference near my home).  But I couldn't imagine putting a sticker on my baby.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I don't stick anything to my Kindle, but I did bling up my leather case with stick-on rhinestones. I like sparklies. 

Still, seekrit stickers... hmmm.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't imagine putting anything on my Kindle....they are pretty awesome looking skins, but I would be distracted!!!  OCD most likely.  Or is that ADD?

I don't put bumper stickers on my car either.


----------



## TheUselessGod (May 23, 2011)

I love having authors sign it (one of my friends got Tom Doherty to sign his...even though Tom's a bit famous for disliking ebooks ), but I've never thought of putting stickers on it. If I put anything on the front it would probably distract me from reading!


----------

